# Britney Spears Konzert Rio 11/15/11 16x



## Etzel (21 Nov. 2011)

Tja die Welt weiss Britney zu würdigen. Nur das ewig meckernde neiderfüllte Deutschland(vor allem die Medien) nicht. Lächerlich bei einem Weltstar nur ein Konzert und das auch nur halb ausverkauft(Köln). Wobei die, die da waren gingen ab:WOW: muss man sagen. Findet sich bei jemand eine Schwachstelle wird er hierzulande halt unwiderruflich abgeschossen:devil:
Aber was scherts Britney sie hat ja noch die Welt!


----------



## Elander (22 Nov. 2011)

Ja da muss ich dir zustimmen. Wobei ich war auch mal auf einem Konzert von ihr. Und das fand ich nicht so super muss ich sagen. War halt alles Playback was ich ziemlich langweilig finde und die Show war ganz ok aber auch nicht super genial. Weiß ja nicht ob sie jetzt vlt. live singt dann würd ich wohl auch noch mal auf ein Konzert von ihr gehen.


----------



## blauauge (22 Nov. 2011)

Immerhin hat sie hier halbwegs normale Bühnendresses an.


----------



## Etzel (30 Nov. 2011)

Ne, ist Playback immer noch. Wie bei Madonna, Bono usw. Was viele nicht wissen ist, dass wahnsinnig viele Künstler mit Playbacktricks ihre Stimme bei Konzerten aufpuschen, künstlich. Live ist nicht immer live! Britney ist da wenigstens ehrlich: Singen mit Tanzen hört sich nicht "perfekt" an also mach ich playback. Wobei ich glaube, dass das die Fans nicht jucken würde wenn Britney beim singen stöhnt(manche fändens sogar toll ). Denn das singen hat sie ja nicht verlernt. Die Show diesmal war erste Sahne!


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2011)

danke schön


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Dez. 2011)

Danke =)


----------



## Ch_SAs (27 Dez. 2011)

:thx: für Brit.


----------

